# Seiko Skx007 Low Power Reserve Advice



## lilolee (Jan 10, 2013)

Got a nice one of these, but the only problem is that the power reserve is only about 2hrs. Hence it stops overnight, which is annoying.

Will it cost too much to service or should I just get a donor seiko5?

Cheers Lee


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Have you tried to wind the watch Lee.


----------



## lilolee (Jan 10, 2013)

I shake it from side to side for 30 secs, and then wear it all day. Still only 2 hrs reserve.

How do you wind a 007?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

jmm1 said:


> Have you tried to wind the watch Lee.


the 7s26 movement is non handwindable ,afaik ths is whats in the 007.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Adult channel.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

you could get an auto winder? that would keep it going till the morning or go jogging with it on or eve. Haggis's suggestion!?! but does sound like it needs a service


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I had a Seiko 5 that apparently the movement wasn't seated entirely level or there was a speck of foreign matter on the spring. I opened it up, blew it off and gave it a couple of taps then put the back, back on. After that, it was fine.

Later,

William


----------



## lilolee (Jan 10, 2013)

Even if I go for a jog in the evening it only lasts 3hrs.

I'll open it up and have a look.


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

I had a seiko 5 with a 7S26 in it and the screw that holds the rotor became loose. It had a display back so I could see the rotor spinning like it should, but the reserve was terrible.

I took the back off and tightened up the screw and everything worked fine! Might be worth a try, it was the first time I'd opened the back of a watch and done anything to the movement so it's not difficult.


----------



## lilolee (Jan 10, 2013)

Took the back off last night and had a look.

Everything appears to be ok. When the rotor moves it does engage the first reduction wheel. However I am not sure that this then engages the second reduction wheel.

I did do a manual wind on the main spring whilst the back was open and the reserve lasted all night.

Looks like I may have to follow the instructions on this page http://www.clockmaker.com.au/diy_seiko_7s26/chapter8.html to see if I can rectify things.


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## lilolee (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks. Not having done this sort of thing before I'll need it.


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

That's how I felt too, but it looks like you are going to have to go one step beyond where I had to go.


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

Good luck with the repair and many thanks for the link......very interesting read :book:


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

I had exactly the same problem but wasn't brave enough to start tinkering with my favourite watch so off it went for a full service, clean and pressure check.

It's now back, serviced and looking like new. Pressure checked all OK and the power reserve is fine again.

Not much help to you I know but just to let you know that probably all it needs is a service.  Good luck.


----------

